# Fingerprints/youth criminal record



## Armored_Crew_Man (26 Sep 2014)

I was told I had extremely competitive results on my CFAT , and I have now received an email that I have my medical/interview coming up in a month from now. I am now 18, but when I was 17 I was charged with multiple offenses. 
-Domestic Harrasment
-Breaching a probation
-Misdemeanor assault (Pushing someone)

I could of fought these charges but the length of trial and expenses were not worth it, in return I got 6 months probation. I got my probation officer to end my probation early, (30 days before the interview)...as I have graduated from highschool with honor roll and received multiple bursaries for my academic excellence and I also obtained a full time job over the summer. 

I now am worried, I have my interview for the Armored Crewmen occupation coming up in about a month...and I will be coming straight forward with the recruitment officer about my criminal history. Should I expect to not be allowed to join? Also I heard about waivers...how long do they take to get processed? I may sound like a bad kid with these charges, but I caught my self in an unlucky situation at the wrong time. I am afraid that I will not be aloud to join, or even delayed and not be able to go to basic training as early as anticipated. My friend had his medical/interview and left to Basic 2 weeks after...I was really looking forward to a quick process like his. 

What should I do, or prepare for!? Please respond, I am very nervous.


----------



## brihard (26 Sep 2014)

As you were 17, your criminal harassment, assault, and YCJA breach probation charges will all be under the Youth Criminal Justice Act. If you have sincecompleted your pobation and have no outstanding charges, conditions, or prohibitions (e.g., not possess firearms, ammunition or other weapons), then your youth record should be sealed. That's the point of the YCJA- to let kids smarten the eff up and carry on with adult life.

Put your application in and see what happens.


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (26 Sep 2014)

I have read that the C.A.F. are able to view your youth offender records..similar to how if you applied to become a police officer they have the ability to dwell deeper in what happened...but a public job like lets say Tim Hortons would not be able to see it whatsoever, are waivers only needed for adults who have been convicted of crimes? I just really don't want this to end my chances to go to basic training this fall...I have denied offers from universities for this opportunity and I would hate to see it ended cause of my youth offender past.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Sep 2014)

Armored_Crew_Man said:
			
		

> I have read that the C.A.F. are able to view your youth offender records..similar to how if you applied to become a police officer they have the ability to dwell deeper in what happened...but a public job like lets say Tim Hortons would not be able to see it whatsoever, are waivers only needed for adults who have been convicted of crimes? I just really don't want this to end my chances to go to basic training this fall...I have denied offers from universities for this opportunity and I would hate to see it ended cause of my youth offender past.



Unless things have changed, the recruiting centre you are dealing with doesn't see the charges.  They are just sent a secure email from Recruiting HQ, saying you have a youth record, and they can either proceed with processing or cease processing.


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (26 Sep 2014)

Is it common of them to proceed with youth offenders?


----------



## DAA (26 Sep 2014)

Armored_Crew_Man said:
			
		

> Is it common of them to proceed with youth offenders?



Provided you are no longer subject to a court imposed "disposition", which you have indicated that you aren't, then chances are likely that your application will proceed.

Go with the flow and stop worrying about it.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Sep 2014)

Sorry I made a grammatical error, HQ will advise the centre in the email, whether they can proceed processing or stop.  Either way, you won't get answer until you actually start the process.


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (28 Sep 2014)

Alright,  thanks for the information. Ill cross my fingers and hope it all goes well.


----------



## justinaz08 (29 Sep 2014)

Armored_Crew_Man said:
			
		

> I was told I had extremely competitive results on my CFAT , and I have now received an email that I have my medical/interview coming up in a month from now. I am now 18, but when I was 17 I was charged with multiple offenses.
> -Domestic Harrasment
> -Breaching a probation
> -Misdemeanor assault (Pushing someone)
> ...



Isn't it better to just disclose the information?  I don't think this will really make any impact on your application though.  Good luck and give us an update on the outcome.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Sep 2014)

The only thing that can be disclosed is that there is a youth record.  The details are not asked for, and if you try to offer details, you will be cut off mid sentence.


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (29 Oct 2014)

It ended up not being a problem at all, my medical on the other hand was not the same. I am fully color blind, which crossed artillery off as my third choice. And I have a bad lazy eye which resulted in me scoring a V4, but the medical officer told me I wasn't far off of V3 so I have an appointment with my optometrist tomorrow and I'm hoping to score a V3 to qualify for Crewman.


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (2 Mar 2015)

I had both my medical and interview on the 29th of October. The interview went well, the medical as well other than me at first scoring V3 on my eye vision test. I had then went to my local eye doctor to re-do the test and I was able to score higher. I was informed I also had well above average on the aptitude test.

It has now been over 4 months now, and I have finally gotten an email. But not one that I was expecting, I am required to come in and provide my finger prints.
I was never informed that I would have to do this before, I am assuming it is because I have a youth offender record. I am currently 18, and I have already finished my 6 months of probation (It happened when I was 17). I no longer have any legal entanglements or restrictions and have had a clean slate since.

Should I be expecting a big delay? I have already put off a full year where I could of attended school, I can't think of having to wait another half a year or so because of this. What does this mean?

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (2 Mar 2015)

Armored_Crew_Man said:
			
		

> I was never informed that I would have to do this before, I am assuming it is because I have a youth offender record.



You may find this discussion of interest. As always, Recruiting knows best.

Fingerprints (A Question) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13720/post-715229.html#msg715229


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (2 Mar 2015)

Wow.


----------



## DAA (2 Mar 2015)

Armored_Crew_Man said:
			
		

> I had both my medical and interview on the 29th of October. The interview went well, the medical as well other than me at first scoring V3 on my eye vision test. I had then went to my local eye doctor to re-do the test and I was able to score higher. I was informed I also had well above average on the aptitude test.
> 
> It has now been over 4 months now, and I have finally gotten an email. But not one that I was expecting, I am required to come in and provide my finger prints.
> I was never informed that I would have to do this before, I am assuming it is because I have a youth offender record. I am currently 18, and I have already finished my 6 months of probation (It happened when I was 17). I no longer have any legal entanglements or restrictions and have had a clean slate since.
> ...



As you have already admitted above that you have a YCJA offence recorded, so now prior to anyone releasing any of that information, the CF must prove that you are in fact the person identified in the record.

See page 50 of the link below for disclosure periods.

http://www.johnhoward.ab.ca/pub/youthcrim/youth.pdf


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (2 Mar 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> As you have already admitted above that you have a YCJA offence recorded, so now prior to anyone releasing any of that information, the CF must prove that you are in fact the person identified in the record.
> 
> See page 50 of the link below for disclosure periods.
> 
> http://www.johnhoward.ab.ca/pub/youthcrim/youth.pdf



So should I be expecting a large delay or maybe even denial of furhering my application?


----------



## Armored_Crew_Man (2 Mar 2015)

Furthering*


----------



## DAA (2 Mar 2015)

Armored_Crew_Man said:
			
		

> So should I be expecting a large delay or maybe even denial of furhering my application?



At this point, expect a delay.  Information in cases such as this cannot be released, until "positive" identification can be made.

As far as being denied further processing, it all depends on what the conviction was for.


----------

